# MsXXL Just wanted you to know your on YouTube



## Anna (Jun 29, 2006)

I found you on YouTube. I just wanted you to know, if your ok with it sorry. But if not here are the links.I am sure you can get them removed.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66I0IGzaLng&search=bbw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQjLYlA316E&search=bbw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-o7lJndjsE&search=bbw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWVaiqfVdCw&search=bbw


Hugs
Anna


----------



## Emma (Jun 29, 2006)

She's not only on youtube, the 'chicken dance' video is being passed around phones via bluetooth up here. I was in a room with people doing it the day before yesterday.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

Anna said:


> I found you on YouTube. I just wanted you to know, if your ok with it sorry. But if not here are the links.I am sure you can get them removed.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66I0IGzaLng&search=bbw
> ...


Thikchick stacy too, looks like.

I, however, am not.


----------



## VideoGamer (Jun 29, 2006)

I think those clips should remain on YouTube as a public service to any dude who thinks he might get turned on by those types of videos. It's not just that the clips aren't erotic enough to warrant any sort of payment, but those are the most manifestly UN-sexy things I've ever seen in my life. Internet porn makes such fools of us.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 29, 2006)

Everyone you could think of is pretty much there. Annmarie, Miss Stacie, and quite a few more.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow. I love the first one. She looks absolutely scrumptious. 

No such thing as bad publicity in my view. Some zipper heads will think it's a joke while many others are going to go straight to msxxl.com with their tongues hanging out and find all the nifty neato links and info she has there. And she looks great in those clips.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 29, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> I think those clips should remain on YouTube as a public service to any dude who thinks he might get turned on by those types of videos. It's not just that the clips aren't erotic enough to warrant any sort of payment, but those are the most manifestly UN-sexy things I've ever seen in my life. Internet porn makes such fools of us.




It's not porn? I didn't see any sex or even any nudity. What makes it porn? And if there is nothing there that you like then why are you here?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> It's not porn? I didn't see any sex or even any nudity. What makes it porn? And if there is nothing there that you like then why are you here?



Yeah, last time I checked this was the web board in *support* of the women in the videos, who are active members here.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Hope she doesn't have a problem with them being there since posting these links has just sent everyone who reads this board to the site...


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Hope she doesn't have a problem with them being there since posting these links has just sent everyone who reads this board to the site...



I agree with you, Laura. Anna, you're a sweetheart, and I know your heart was in the right place, posting these links for MsXXL, but I'd like to go on record as having said that if anyone notices a photo of mine where it perhaps should not be, I'd appreciate a PM or email, vs. a public post about it. 

I don't need everyone here to know that I've been photoshopped into a clown/mime porn site.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I agree with you, Laura. Anna, you're a sweetheart, and I know your heart was in the right place, posting these links for MsXXL, but I'd like to go on record as having said that if anyone notices a photo of mine where it perhaps should not be, I'd appreciate a PM or email, vs. a public post about it.
> 
> I don't need everyone here to know that I've been photoshopped into a clown/mime porn site.


umm you do know that you tube is movies right. and i did see a picture of you in counter-strike source. some one sprayed it on a crate in the game with it trying to humiliate bbws with the words that were edited on the pic.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> umm you do know that you tube is movies right.



umm I was speaking generally, not specific to movies or photos. And for the love of god, what did I just say in my post? I'd prefer this kind of thing to not be advertised to the universe. I'd appreciate if you could please edit your post. Thanks bunches.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 29, 2006)

I just sent your mom snail mail when I found those dirty photos of you on the net. Hope that's okay, Carrie.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I just sent your mom snail mail when I found those dirty photos of you on the net. Hope that's okay, Carrie.



Thanks for making me smile, TSL. Otherwise I was about to punch a wall. And send the medical bill to gangstadawg.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

So that was...

wait, what? damnit.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Thanks for making me smile, TSL. Otherwise I was about to punch a wall. And send the medical bill to gangstadawg.



Admit it. If your girly fist struck a wall, you'd only bruise your knuckles and be admitted to Weenie General Medical.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Admit it. If your girly fist struck a wall, you'd only bruise your knuckles and be admitted to Weenie General Medical.



I'm not even sure if my princessy hand knows how to make a fist. Would it set back women's lib 50 years if I asked a guy to punch a wall *for* me, d'you suppose?


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> So that was...
> 
> wait, what? damnit.



I've been photoshopped into a mime/clown porn site. And gangstadawg is on my S-list. 

That's about it.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I've been photoshopped into a mime/clown porn site. And gangstadawg is on my S-list.
> 
> That's about it.


well, NOW, you owe me *two* PMs.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'm not even sure if my princessy hand knows how to make a fist. Would it set back women's lib 50 years if I asked a guy to punch a wall *for* me, d'you suppose?



Just imagine you're out of your favorite ice AND lip gloss. Instant princess fists of fury.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Just imagine you're out of your favorite ice AND lip gloss. Instant princess fists of fury.



Oh! I would definitely have to pound on someone, in that case. Albeit daintily.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> umm I was speaking generally, not specific to movies or photos. And for the love of god, what did I just say in my post? I'd prefer this kind of thing to not be advertised to the universe. I'd appreciate if you could please edit your post. Thanks bunches.


wouldnt matter since counter strike has well over 1000 servers. i never mentioned the server or player specifically. and i dont remember the players in game name but if he sprays the pic again ill find him. but like i said in the PM the most you could do is ban him from that particular server that he was on. you cant tell him to remove the pic from his hard disk. and steams job is not to enforce spraying of pictures they only enforce FULL banning from all servers if they got a cracked version of any valve made game or a player is caught using hacking cheat tools.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

Boobookitty, you may be right, and Carrie may be right, but the point here is that she's sensitive about it (rightly so, I'm sure) and the nice thing to do would just be to accept that and understand it, if possible. Like, if....let's say I called you boobookitty, and you hated that nickname and asked me not to use it here again. If I said: but it's just a term of endearment, I use it a lot! Would that make you like it anymore? If I didn't understand why you didn't like it? You see?

Now, everyone behave, and carry on.


----------



## Seth Warren (Jun 29, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Hope she doesn't have a problem with them being there since posting these links has just sent everyone who reads this board to the site...



...causing it to load reeeeeeeally slowly. I give up after about two minutes.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2006)

I disagree with YouTube having these type of videos. It's true that like ThatFatGirl they are accessible to all those who read this board...

But the difference is that "all those who read this board" appreciate them. Whereas others who might be seeing them might not, or might even make fun of them and who knows post the link elsewhere and all... 

Definitely not right from my PoV...


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> Boobookitty, you may be right, and Carrie may be right, but the point here is that she's sensitive about it (rightly so, I'm sure) and the nice thing to do would just be to accept that and understand it, if possible. Like, if....let's say I called you boobookitty, and you hated that nickname and asked me not to use it here again. If I said: but it's just a term of endearment, I use it a lot! Would that make you like it anymore? If I didn't understand why you didn't like it? You see?
> 
> Now, everyone behave, and carry on.



Thank you, punkin.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

You seen that vid where I'm shoving 400 mozz sticks into my holes, Carrie? Yeah, it's hot. Marinara sauce never looked so good.


----------



## shy guy (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh great not again I thought I was done with these guys oh well looks like all be sending some pm's tonight...Ok I got a love hate thing with YouTube I love the BBW's(or WG) vids I find there but I can't stand the dam comments that people make about them they always say stuff like ''thats gross'' ''fat b#$%&'' and things like that. And please don't try and tell that these vids make for good ads for there sites they don't ok and here are the reasons 1)these vids were never ment to be ads in the frist place!!! 2)nines times out of ten the guys posts these vids are doing it as a joke 3)NO URL!!!!! how is it a ad with out a url. Please someone who is a freind of MsXXL please E-Mail her she needs to know about this...later


----------



## fatlane (Jun 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I agree with you, Laura. Anna, you're a sweetheart, and I know your heart was in the right place, posting these links for MsXXL, but I'd like to go on record as having said that if anyone notices a photo of mine where it perhaps should not be, I'd appreciate a PM or email, vs. a public post about it.
> 
> I don't need everyone here to know that I've been photoshopped into a clown/mime porn site.



(removes "Mime Clown Carrie" exhibit from my site...)


----------



## MissStacie (Jun 29, 2006)

I got a PM from an English friend of mine that some of my videos were posted...and I'm not sure how to get them off?

Part of me thinks that if they PAID to get the videos, and they have them on their computer, whatever, thats the price you pay for being on the Net. But, on the other hand, it sucks that they can't just keep them on their drives, but have to post them on a more public forum.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Thanks,


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 29, 2006)

MissStacie said:


> I got a PM from an English friend of mine that some of my videos were posted...and I'm not sure how to get them off?
> Part of me thinks that if they PAID to get the videos, and they have them on their computer, whatever, thats the price you pay for being on the Net. But, on the other hand, it sucks that they can't just keep them on their drives, but have to post them on a more public forum.
> Anyone have any thoughts on this?



Yes, I agree with you, it does suck. It's your work and you deserve to get paid for it. OTOH it also works as advertising for you, especially if there's a logo or watermark on there. Gotta weigh the pros and cons of bothering about it.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> You seen that vid where I'm shoving 400 mozz sticks into my holes, Carrie? Yeah, it's hot. Marinara sauce never looked so good.



You just made me snort in a most unladylike fashion. What's that make it, six PM's I owe you now?


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

fatlane said:


> (removes "Mime Clown Carrie" exhibit from my site...)



:haughtysniff: 

Thank you.


----------



## Seth Warren (Jun 29, 2006)

MissStacie said:


> I got a PM from an English friend of mine that some of my videos were posted...and I'm not sure how to get them off?
> 
> Part of me thinks that if they PAID to get the videos, and they have them on their computer, whatever, thats the price you pay for being on the Net. But, on the other hand, it sucks that they can't just keep them on their drives, but have to post them on a more public forum.
> 
> ...



Want to get your videos off of youtube? Email the administrators of the site with a link to the video in question and the username of whomever posted it, informing them that said user does not own the copyright to that video and has posted it illegally. This should make those in charge of the site take the video offline within a matter of days, if not hours.

Youtube's terms of service informs all users that they are only allowed to upload videos that they hold the rights to. However, this is more often than not, not the case (which, on the upside, has made the site a treasure trove for rare clips). Youtube is not proactive in hunting down offenders, however, if someone informs them that a user has posted a video without permission, they are generally quick in getting that video removed and sometimes the user gets banned from the site.


----------



## Anna (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry for causing problems, but I don't have MsXXL email addy and I thought here at least everyone would not make fun of her videos. Again I am sorry if I caused problems. If I could figure out how to edit this message I would take the links down.


Anna


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 30, 2006)

Anna said:


> Sorry for causing problems, but I don't have MsXXL email addy and I thought here at least everyone would not make fun of her videos. Again I am sorry if I caused problems. If I could figure out how to edit this message I would take the links down.
> 
> 
> Anna


 
No need, YouTube has taken the videos down "This video has been removed due to terms of use violation" , very likely thanks to this thread!  

Good job!


----------



## Jes (Jun 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You just made me snort in a most unladylike fashion. What's that make it, six PM's I owe you now?


you owe me 1 PM per mozz stick, is what you owe me. Or you could just buy me mozz sticks and shove them into my holes. It's totally up to you.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> Boobookitty, you may be right, and Carrie may be right, but the point here is that she's sensitive about it (rightly so, I'm sure) and the nice thing to do would just be to accept that and understand it, if possible. Like, if....let's say I called you boobookitty, and you hated that nickname and asked me not to use it here again. If I said: but it's just a term of endearment, I use it a lot! Would that make you like it anymore? If I didn't understand why you didn't like it? You see?
> 
> Now, everyone behave, and carry on.


and i said what i said because its not like any body is going to search for the guy that has the spray of her in the game. its like at least 100000 players on counter-strike source ( not regular counter-strike) in the course of a day. it would be like finding a needle in a really large hay stack.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 3, 2006)

Anna said:


> Sorry for causing problems, but I don't have MsXXL email addy and I thought here at least everyone would not make fun of her videos. Again I am sorry if I caused problems. If I could figure out how to edit this message I would take the links down.
> 
> 
> Anna



I also contacted her (T'rina) on MySpace a few days ago before I saw this thread. (she said she knew about them being all over the net) I recently had one of my vids up w/o my permission..which is now down..thank you to my bf for pressing the issue. It was kinda truamatic for me.

Heres my beef. The vids on YouTube are PUBLIC and can be reposted anywhere...as attachments to emails or on myspace as a joke...they even give you the freaking code to do so! I am not a joke, nor is my life a joke. I realise the person who posted my video was trying to do a service to FA's worldwide...but in doing that he forgot about the person that mattered: me. I am a real person, with a real life...with family and friend all over the net whom do not need to see me playing with my fat belly. There...thats my beef. I like my private life private. It might be different if I was older and more setteled...but Im not.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 3, 2006)

Seth Warren said:


> Want to get your videos off of youtube? Email the administrators of the site with a link to the video in question and the username of whomever posted it, informing them that said user does not own the copyright to that video and has posted it illegally. This should make those in charge of the site take the video offline within a matter of days, if not hours.
> 
> Youtube's terms of service informs all users that they are only allowed to upload videos that they hold the rights to. However, this is more often than not, not the case (which, on the upside, has made the site a treasure trove for rare clips). Youtube is not proactive in hunting down offenders, however, if someone informs them that a user has posted a video without permission, they are generally quick in getting that video removed and sometimes the user gets banned from the site.




http://www.youtube.com/t/dmca_policy

It wasn't hard. YouTube was contacted as was the user who posted my vid. The user complied before YouTube even became involved. I think the guys posting these vids mean no harm...but they are actually causing a lot of undue grief.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jul 3, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Oh great not again I thought I was done with these guys oh well looks like all be sending some pm's tonight...Ok I got a love hate thing with YouTube I love the BBW's(or WG) vids I find there but I can't stand the dam comments that people make about them they always say stuff like ''thats gross'' ''fat b#$%&'' and things like that. And please don't try and tell that these vids make for good ads for there sites they don't ok and here are the reasons 1)these vids were never ment to be ads in the frist place!!! 2)nines times out of ten the guys posts these vids are doing it as a joke 3)NO URL!!!!! how is it a ad with out a url. Please someone who is a freind of MsXXL please E-Mail her she needs to know about this...later



Shyguy,

I'm puzzled that since this post you have posted several more videos onto your own youtube account..is that not at odds with what you say above?


----------



## shy guy (Jul 3, 2006)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Shyguy,
> 
> I'm puzzled that since this post you have posted several more videos onto your own youtube account..is that not at odds with what you say above?


Nope not at all...Yes I have put more vids on to my account even some of the stolen ones but I have done this with good reason you see the frist time this happened I was having a hard time getting the right links to the girls this was do to the fact that the Thief was changing the names to his vids wich made it very hard to get the right links sent to the girls so to solve this problem I put them on my fav list that way I can get the right links sent to the girls no matter if he changed the name of the vids or not and it gives me the chance to keep an eye on the Thief to see what he is doing so if it work the frist time why wouldn't I do it a second time?


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 3, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Nope not at all...Yes I have put more vids on to my account even some of the stolen ones but I have done this with good reason you see the frist time this happened I was having a hard time getting the right links to the girls this was do to the fact that the Thief was changing the names to his vids wich made it very hard to get the right links sent to the girls so to solve this problem I put them on my fav list that way I can get the right links sent to the girls no matter if he changed the name of the vids or not and it gives me the chance to keep an eye on the Thief to see what he is doing so if it work the frist time why wouldn't I do it a second time?


well i couldnt do what you do since your not getting reps or even hooked up with free paysite stuff. i would tell them but i wouldnt enforce as far as your doing it.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 3, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> well i couldnt do what you do since your not getting reps or even hooked up with free paysite stuff. i would tell them but i wouldnt enforce as far as your doing it.


Well I'm not doing this for rep or free stuff but I wouldn't have a problem accepting eather(just kidding)I'm doing this because I had something like this happen to me a few years back and thats all I have to say on that...later


----------



## Kizzume (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, I have a bunch of videos of my belly on YouTube: http://youtube.com/profile?user=kizzume
Never mind the poetry one if you're looking for belly shots--it's really weird out-there Ginsbergian-style poetry, and offers no belly shots....


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jul 4, 2006)

Anna said:


> I found you on YouTube. I just wanted you to know, if your ok with it sorry. But if not here are the links.I am sure you can get them removed.
> Hugs
> Anna



They are gone.


----------

